# what happened to Zuko's mom in Avatar the last airbender?



## Chuck Norris inactive (Jun 10, 2010)

Here


----------



## Piekage (Jun 10, 2010)

Avatar is not an anime, so this doesn't belong here.



> question about avatar the last episode what happend to zuko's mom and what happend to the sword of sokka and what happend to chad. Is he alive or not . The alot of plot holes.



Those are not plot holes. Plot holes are inconsistant events in the story that go against previously established facts. The location of Sokka's Space Sword and Zuko's mom are simply unanswered questions that we may never get the answer to. 

Who is Chad? It you mean Jet, then he's likely dead. Fatal injuries and no medical attention can do that.



> and I was thinking will there be a another seoson?
> 
> what do you guys thinks?


There will be, titled Legend of Korra. Nothing is known about it so far other than it's name.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

Jet and his friends are dead. He died of fatal injuries and the other died when they collapsed the lake prision


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Zuko's mom hooked up with Boomie.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jun 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Zuko's mom hooked up with Boomie.



That's just wrong


----------

